# George St. Pierre Vs. Matt Serra Tonight!



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 19, 2008)

George St. Pierre and Matt Serra go at it tonight.  Should be interesting.

My money is of course on St. Pierre!


----------



## Dave Leverich (Apr 19, 2008)

I love em both, but I think GSP in the 2nd round. First round war, 2nd round submitted via strikes TKO.

But, I hope I'm wrong, although both can't win ;p.


----------



## Empty Hands (Apr 20, 2008)

Dave Leverich said:


> I love em both, but I think GSP in the 2nd round. First round war, 2nd round submitted via strikes TKO.



What, are you psychic now?   I really liked GSP's knee strikes, particularly at the end.  Overall, he was really on his game tonight.  Great job on his part.

Did you notice how quickly and easily Serra and GSP were hugging and playing nice right after the fight was called?  Makes you wonder how much of the trashtalk and other nonsense was real and how much was marketing.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 20, 2008)

You can watch the fight here if you missed it:

http://www.mmascraps.com/


----------



## John Brewer (Apr 20, 2008)

I really wanted to watch this, oh well. How did Franklin do?


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 20, 2008)

Crane557 said:


> I really wanted to watch this, oh well. How did Franklin do?


 
He won


----------



## CatNap (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for that link!


----------



## Empty Hands (Apr 20, 2008)

Crane557 said:


> How did Franklin do?



It was an interesting fight.  He was about 3 milliseconds away from losing to Lutter in the 1st round when Lutter nearly got him in an armbar.  Franklin was able to flip around and turn into it at the last possible moment, he nearly didn't make it.  

The 2nd round really showed the difference between Lutter's and Franklin's conditioning.  Lutter was so rattled (after a roundhouse kick to the head) and tired that he couldn't even raise his guard during the last few minutes of the fight.  Franklin was pounding the hell out of him until the ref finally stopped the action.

Then Franklin in the post-victory interview disses Lutter as "well known for his lack of conditioning."


----------



## John Brewer (Apr 21, 2008)

I like Franklin, he's just not the same fighter after what Silva did to him.


----------



## crushing (Apr 21, 2008)

Empty Hands said:


> Did you notice how quickly and easily Serra and GSP were hugging and playing nice right after the fight was called? Makes you wonder how much of the trashtalk and other nonsense was real and how much was marketing.


 
How much more trashtalking could Serra do after getting so thoroughly handled, in the ground game no less?  Nothing cuts the chatter quite like having a fists all up in someone's grill.  Heck, even Shamrock made nice with Ortiz after their final fight.  Not to say that marketing isn't a big component to their trashtalking that goes on.

Serra needled and ribbed "Frenchy" outside the ring, and GSP *knee*dled and *rib*bed Serra inside the ring.  Another difference is that GSP had some responses outside the ring.


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 21, 2008)

I could feel those knees to the kidneys/ribs.  Youch!!!!


----------



## Brian S (Apr 21, 2008)

I liked the Quarry vs. Starnes fight...err...track meet,lol.

 "Ifs you can change,and I can change...then we all can change!"

 :redcaptur


----------



## GoldenShadow (Apr 22, 2008)

I honestly though Serra would do a lot better, but St Pierre was very hungry. Excellent technicality displayed!


----------



## Grenadier (Apr 22, 2008)

Brian S said:


> I liked the Quarry vs. Starnes fight...err...track meet,lol.


 
White revoked Starnes' contract, and essentially kicked him out of the UFC.


----------



## Kingindian (Apr 22, 2008)

will be look for video in internet....


----------



## Empty Hands (Apr 22, 2008)

Grenadier said:


> White revoked Starnes' contract, and essentially kicked him out of the UFC.



Just in response to this fight, or was there more history to it?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 22, 2008)

Empty Hands said:


> Just in response to this fight, or was there more history to it?


 
I believe pretty much because he ran away this whole fight and thereby failed to have a fight.  It was really sad and not what Dana White is looking for.


----------



## thetruth (Apr 24, 2008)

Maybe off 1 fight Starnes shouldn't have lost his contract but it was a joke the way he ran away.  I didn't think Franklin dis'd Lutter.  The guywas absolutely gassed after four and a half minutes of fighting which at that level is a joke.  

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## DavidCC (Apr 24, 2008)

its' one thing to 'get on your bike' when hurt but dang when the guy is walking forward face covered doing the 1-armed windmill and you STILL won't even throw a jab? or try a shoot?  there are lots of people who deserve that spot who wouldn't act that way.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 24, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> its' one thing to 'get on your bike' when hurt but dang when the guy is walking forward face covered doing the 1-armed windmill and you STILL won't even throw a jab? or try a shoot? there are lots of people who deserve that spot who wouldn't act that way.


 
Absolutely!


----------



## DavidCC (Apr 24, 2008)

SO who is next for GSP?


----------



## PictonMA (Apr 25, 2008)

Dana pretty much said at the post fight press conference that it would be Fitch.


----------

